# Parallel Scanner von Canon

## Piti

Hallo, habe hier einen Scanner von Canon, allerdings ist es ein Parallel und kein USB.

Kann man den ohne Probleme betreiben und wenn ja wie bzw. was brauche ich alles.

Habe nur für USB Threads gefunden und denke Parallel wird nicht so einfach sein.

Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand hilft den zum laufen zu bekommen.

----------

## yeoman

Schau einfach mal hier, ob deiner dabei ist und unterstützt wird:

http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON

----------

## Piti

Ja er steht dabei "CanoScan N640P" unter Status steht "good".

Bräuchte nur ne Anleitung die gut zu verstehen ist *g*

----------

## yeoman

Versuchs mal hiermit, bezieht sich zwar auf Debian, aber statt apt-get install tippen wir halt emerge.   :Wink: 

Wie gut sane-find-scanner allerdings deinen Parallelport-Scanner erkennt vermag ich nicht zu sagen ....

http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/scanner.html

----------

## Piti

So habe jetzt emerge xsane && emerge sane-frontends gemacht.

Danach ein sane-find-scanner und bekomme folgende Ausgabe

```
# No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

  # No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a driver for your USB host controller and have installed a

  # kernel scanner module.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.
```

----------

## yeoman

Ergänze mal /etc/sane.d/dll.conf um canon_pp, wahrscheinlich ist es auskommentiert. Dann versuch mal scanimage -L, canon_pp erwartet deinen Scanner unter /dev/parport0. Um mit Xsane scannen zu können mußt du dann noch einen Symlink erstellen:

```
ln -s /dev/parport0 /dev/scanner
```

----------

## Piti

Ok bin dank Dir schon weiter.

Habe die Einträge gemacht und auch den Link gesetzt.

Mache ich jetzt ein scanimage -L als Root dann leuchtet der Scanner kurz auf und zuckt einmal.

Starte ich als User xsane sagt er mir das er keine Geräte gefunden hat.

----------

## yeoman

Also für conon_pp bruachst du natürlich Parallelport Untestützung   :Wink:   und das Modul ieee1284 im Kernel, hast du beides?

Damit Xsane funktioniert brauchst du einen Symlink wie oben beschrieben, alternativ kannst du mal 

```
xsane canon_pp:/dev/parport0
```

 versuchen.

----------

## Piti

Habe im Kernel alles mit Parallel Port eingeschaltet (*).

Den Link habe ich auch erstellt weil ohne diesen garnichts ging.

Bei xsane canon_pp:/dev/parport0 kommt folgendes

```
Fehler beim öffnen des Gerätes canon_pp:/dev/parport0

Fehler während Gerätes I/O
```

----------

## yeoman

Ergänze mal /etc/sane.d/canon_pp.conf um force_nibble, ist wahrscheinlich auskommentiert.

----------

## Piti

Bringt leider auch nichts.

Habe gerade mal neu gebootet und beim Booten arbeitet der Scanner kurz wird also angesprochen.

Wenn ich es mittels scanimage -L versuche leuchtet er kurz auf und fährt ein Stück vor und zurück das wars.

Bei xsane kommt immer noch keine Geräte gefunden und wenn ich ihn direkt ansprechen möchte dieser I/O Fehler.

Muß es im Kernel vielleicht als Modul sein und nicht fest ?

Er reagiert ja schonmal nur scannen muß er noch *g*

----------

## yeoman

Hast du deinen Parallelport im BIOS auf ECP? Ob es ein Modul sein muß, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich hab keinen Parallelport ...

----------

## Piti

Hatte im Bios auf EPP stehen, habe jetzt auf ECP gestellt nun geht nichts mehr.

Kann noch auf EPP&ECP stellen im Bios werde ich auch mal machen.

Verstehe nicht so recht warum er kurz reagiert dann aber abricht bzw. einen I/O Fehler ausspuckt.

----------

## yeoman

Hmm, ganz schön hartnäckig, die Kiste .... langsam fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein, kanns ja leider hier nicht testen.

Hast du sys-libs/libieee1284 installiert? Den Parallelport und ieee1284 als Modul einzubinden könnte auch noch einen Versuch wert sein. Ich drück dir die Daumen.

----------

## Piti

Also sobald im Bios was anderes als nur EPP steht geht er garnicht mehr.

Er zuckelt zwar beim booten mal kurz aber im System reagiert er garnicht mehr.

----------

## yeoman

Vielleicht hilfts auch, wenn du in /etc/sane.d/canon_pp.conf

```
init_mode AUTO parport0

# init_mode FB620P parport0

# init_mode FB630P parport0
```

 in 

```
#init_mode AUTO parport0

# init_mode FB620P parport0

init_mode FB630P parport0
```

 änderst. Vergiss aber nicht, das wieder rückgängig zu machen, falls es nichts bringt um nicht noch neue Fehlerquellen zu produzieren ....

----------

## Piti

Ne, also habe alles versucht jetzt.

Sogar noch einen Kernel wo es als Modul drinne ist.

Mehr wie ein leuchten und kurzes zucken macht er einfach nicht   :Sad: 

Danke Dir das Du mir hilfst und Dir so eine Mühe gibst.

----------

## yeoman

Also hier http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-canon_pp.5.html steht, daß der Scanner manchmal in einen Modus verfällt, der ihn unansprechbar macht, da hilft dann nur Stecker ziehen. Vielleicht solltest du ihn nochmal ganz ausschalten, deinen Drucker (falls durchgeschleift) ausstecken und frisch booten.

----------

## Piti

Habe ich leider auch schon alles versucht.

Habe jetzt sogar immer neu gebootet nach allen Änderungen.

Sobald ich was machen (auch beim Booten) leuchtet der Leser kurz grün er fährt 2 cm vor und wieder zurück und das wars.

----------

## Piti

In der canon_pp.conf steht in einer Zeile

```
calibrate ~/.sane/canon_pp-calibration-pp0 parport0
```

Wenn ich das allerdings in der Shell eingebe sagt er das er den Befehl calibrate nicht kennt, finde ich auch komisch.

----------

## yeoman

Also nach allem was ich mittlerweile über deinen Scanner gelesen habe, funktioniert er nach folgendem Vorgehen problemlos:

1. sane und libiee1284 installieren

2. in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf canon_pp eintragen

Voraussetzung ist, daß /dev/parport0 existiert und dein Scanner auch daran angechlossen ist.

force_nibble brauchst du eigentlich nur bei Problemen mit ECP, aber eigentlich müsste es mit EPP auch gehen.

Kann es sein, daß du Parallel-Port Printer Support einkompiliert (oder als Modul geladen) hast? Gabs bei 2.4er Kernels, ich weiß nicht ob es bei 2.6ern auch noch existiert, aber vielleicht blockiert dir das Modul ja den Parallelport für deinen Scanner ...

Ansonsten bin ich jetzt wirklich überfragt, hoffentlich meldet sich noch jemand zu Wort, der mehr von der Materie vesteht ....

----------

## Piti

Ich danke für Deine Hilfe aber leider bleibt es bei den Problemen.

```
*  media-gfx/sane-frontends

      Latest version available: 1.0.12

      Latest version installed: 1.0.12

      Size of downloaded files: 198 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.sane-project.org

      Description: Scanner Access Now Easy

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-gfx/xsane

      Latest version available: 0.93

      Latest version installed: 0.93

      Size of downloaded files: 2,690 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xsane.org/

      Description: graphical scanning frontend

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-libs/libieee1284

      Latest version available: 0.2.1

      Latest version installed: 0.2.1

      Size of downloaded files: 178 kB

      Homepage:    http://cyberelk.net/tim/libieee1284/index.html

      Description: Library to query devices using IEEE1284

      License:     GPL-2
```

In /etc/sane.d/dll.conf ist canon_pp eingetragen.

Im Kernel habe ich unter Device Driver -> Parallel Support habe ich alles als * an (als Modul geht nix).

Unter Device Driver -> Character Devices habe ich Parallel Printer Support als Modul weil er sonst nicht mal ansprechbar ist.

----------

## yeoman

Ok, versuch es mal mit den sane-backends-1.0.13 (falls du noch 1.0.12 hast, geht aus deinem Posting leider nicht hervor) oder neuer und schmeiß das Printer Modul mir rmmod whatever raus, bevor du den Scanner einschaltest. 

Beim booten würde ich ihn ohnehin noch aus lassen, damit er nicht "abstürzt", bevor er von sane initiallisiert wird.

----------

## yeoman

BTW: fühst du scanimage -L auch immer als root aus, um vorerst mal die Permissions Falle zu umgehen?

----------

## Piti

```
*  media-gfx/sane-backends

      Latest version available: 1.0.14-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.14-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 3,133 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mostang.com/sane/

      Description: Scanner Access Now Easy - Backends

      License:     GPL-2 public-domain
```

lsmod gibt aus (also nichts mit Printer)

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2070216  - 

snd_seq_midi            7296  - 

snd_emu10k1_synth       7488  - 

snd_emux_synth         39712  - 

snd_seq_virmidi         5376  - 

snd_seq_midi_emul       7008  - 

snd_emu10k1            95556  - 

snd_rawmidi            21856  - 

snd_ac97_codec         61860  - 

snd_util_mem            3584  - 

snd_hwdep               7428  - 

snd_seq_oss            33888  - 

snd_seq_midi_event      6048  - 

snd_seq                58224  - 

snd_seq_device          6824  - 

snd_pcm_oss            57700  - 

snd_pcm                97128  - 

snd_page_alloc          9412  - 

snd_timer              23396  - 

snd_mixer_oss          19104  - 

snd                    52676  -
```

Auschalten kann man den Scanner nicht da Canon immer an sind.

Müßte immer hinter Tisch krabbeln und Netzstecker ziehen.

Ja führe es immer als Root aus.

----------

## yeoman

Ja, ich glaube du solltest mal unter den Tisch krabbeln, wie gesagt ist dein Scanner dafür bekannt, gelegentlich in Trance zu verfallen, so daß nur Stecker ziehen hilft. Einstecken aber erst nach dem Bootvorgang .... Ich kanns kaum erwarten, hoffe dann funktionierts  :Very Happy: 

P.S: Hau dir den Kopf nicht an   :Wink: 

----------

## Piti

Also habe Netzteil rausgezogen, neu gebootet, und nach Login Netzteil wieder rein.

```
root@client2 piti # scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```

Der leser leuchtet kurz fährt 2 cm vor und wieder zurück, mehr nicht.

xsane findet ihn nicht und xsane canon_pp:/dev/parport0 gibt wieder diese I/O Fehler aus.

----------

## yeoman

Tut mir echt Leid, daß ich dir nicht erfolgreich helfen konnte. Ich bin sicher, es fehlt nur noch eine Kleinigkeit, immerhin funktioniert er ja generell unter Linux, nur eben bei dir (noch) nicht  :Sad:  .

Hat sonst jemand noch eine Idee?!

----------

## Piti

Jo, bin Dir auch sehr dankbar.

Wäre fein wenn jemand nochwas dazu sagen kann oder einen Tip hat.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi, Piti

angeregt durch diesen Thread habe ich nach ungefähr einen Jahr den wiederholten Versuch gestartet, meinen Mustek 600CP (parallel) zum Laufen zu überreden. Es funktioniert. :Smile: 

Also, ich hatte anfangs die gleichen Probleme wie Du. Habe deshalb die Parallelport Unterstützung (incl. ieee1284) + PC_StyleHardware + Parallel Druckerunterstützung als Modul definiert. Nach einer Umstellung im Bios von EPP+ECP auf  Normal (nehme mal an, damit ist der einfache EPP Modus gemeint) und dem Laden der Module, wird der Scanner korrekt angesprochen.

```

zielscheibe root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppdev                   9664  0

ppp_async              12608  1

parport_pc             25344  1

lp                     12460  0

parport                42056  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp

.....

```

In der "/etc/saned.d/dll.conf" habe ich aller Scannertypen auskommentiert außer dem benutzten "mustek_pp" Modul.

Eventuell könntest Du einmal versuchen ein anderes Kabel zu und/oder  den Bidirektionalen Modus (als Option im Bios verfügbar, sehr laaaangsam) verwenden oder funktioniert der Scanner unter Windows?

Grüße

----------

## Piti

Unter Windows 2000 läuft der Scanner ohne Probleme bei mir.

Was hast Du den genau als Modul gemacht.

Ich habe auch wie auf Seite 1 schon geschrieben Printer und Parallel als Modul gemacht jedoch ging er dann garnicht mehr.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hier ist der entsprechende Abschnitt aus der kernel-config

```

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

```

Vielleicht probierst Du noch ein wenig mit Bios Protokollen herum.

(IRQ Einstellungen!, Geschwindigkeit, etc.)

Gruß

----------

## Piti

Mhm bringt leider nichts.

Entweder er geht garnicht mehr oder so wie bis bisher   :Sad: 

----------

## zielscheibe

Hab mir jetzt gerade mal die Doku zu deinem Scanner bei Sane angeschaut. Es scheint das man dieses Modll ausschließlich unter unter dem ECP-Protokoll betreiben kann.

Vllt. hat auch dein Board Probleme mit den IRQs oder dem Parallelport allgemein (Treiber).

Als letzte Möglichkeit bliebe noch das Upgrade, auf das allerneueste Release aller Pakete (Xsane + sane-back/frontends + libeee1284), mittels "package.unmask".

Grüße

----------

## Piti

Also wenn ich im Bios umschalte auf EPC oder EPP&EPC geht er garnicht mehr.

Auf EPP zuckt er wenigstens mal.

Habe es jetzt auch als Modul wie bei Dir.

Welche Version ich nutze an Software bzw. Treiber siehst Du ja auf der ersten Seite habe in meiner make.conf ~x86 stehen sollten also die neusten sein denke ich.

Habe auch im Bios alle IRQ's etc. gerade versucht aber immer das gleiche.

edit: Auf einmal macht er seine Zuckungen auch von alleine ohne das ich was mache in unregelmäßigen Abständen ?

----------

## tux2

Hi,

hab das gleiche Problem mit Gentoo + Scanner

```

- Scanner: CanoScan FB 620P -> canon_pp

- sane-frontends: 1.0.12

Compiled with USE Flags: -gimp

- sane-backends: 1.0.14-r2

Compiled with USE Flags: -usb -gphoto2

- xsane: 0.93

Compiled with USE Flags: gtk2 nls jpeg png -tiff

parport & parport_pc sind bei mir als Module vorhanden (Kernel 2.6.5)

```

Hab neben Gentoo noch Debian drauf. Da funktioniert der Scanner bestens (sogar, komischerweise, ohne die Module geladen zu haben  :Question:   )

Kernelkonfiguration und Sane-Versionen sind identisch zum Gentoo-System.

hm.. vll faellt wem noch was ein um das Problem zu loesen  :Smile: 

[edit]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: Auf einmal macht er seine Zuckungen auch von alleine ohne das ich was mache in unregelmäßigen Abständen ?
> 
> 

 

Ist das Kabel auch richtig eingesteckt, klingt irgendwie nach einem Wackelkontakt.

Ansonsten mach mal

```

dmesg | tail -n10

```

nachdem du die parport/parport_pc Module geladen hast.

[/edit]

MFG tux2

----------

## Piti

Habe jetzt alles durch, gehen will er nicht.

Schade das ich extra in Windows gehen muß um etwas einzuscannen   :Sad: 

----------

## tux2

Ist bei Knoppix sane/xsane mit dabei? (Ne alternative zu wind00f  :Smile:  )

Denn unter Debian ist der Scanner bei mir gut gelaufen.

Aber was mich bei Gentoo noch etwas irritiert, ist diese Meldung

```

bash-2.05b# scanimage -L

[canon_pp] WARNING: Don't know how to reset an FBx20P, you may have to power cycle

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

bash-2.05b#

```

Unter Debian wird er als FB620P erkannt, so wies eigentlich sein sollte.

Netzteil raus & Module entfernt, dann wieder rein und Module geladen => geht trotzdem nicht

Manchmal kommt dann die Meldung:

```

bash-2.05b# dmsg

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: only read 54 of 68 ID bytes

parport0: faking semi-colon

parport0: Legacy device

bash-2.05b#

```

Wenn man dann die Module nochmal neu reinlaed kommt dies (so sollte es eigentlich sein):

```

bash-2.05b# dmsg

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

```

MFG

tux2

----------

## tux2

hallo,

habe soeben die libieee1284 vom debian system aufs gentoo system kopiert.

(kA welche Version des jeweils war, muss ich demnächst nachgucken)

```

bash-2.05b# ldconfig

bash-2.05b# export SANE_DEBUG_CANON_PP=12

bash-2.05b# scanimage -L -d canon_pp:/dev/parport0

[...]

device `canon_pp:parport0' is a CANON FB620P flatbed scanner

[...]

```

ok, soweit so gut.

Der erste Versuch das backend zu testen glückte. Der Scanner scannte..

```

bash-2.05b# scanimage -T

[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of canon_pp to 6.

[canon_pp] >> sane_init(0xbfffe0f8, 0x804a9b0): sane-backends 1.0.14

[canon_pp] sane_init: >> ieee1284_find_ports

[canon_pp] sane_init: 0 << ieee1284_find_ports

[canon_pp] >> init_device

[canon_pp] << init_device

[canon_pp] detect_mode: Port supports ECP-S.

[canon_pp] sane_init: >> initialise

[canon_pp] WARNING: Don't know how to reset an FBx20P, you may have to power cycle

[canon_pp] sane_init: << 0 initialise

[canon_pp] << sane_init

[canon_pp] >> sane_get_devices (0xbfffe0f4, 0)

[canon_pp] << sane_get_devices

[canon_pp] >> sane_open (h=0xbfffe0f0, name="parport0")

[canon_pp] sane_open: >> initialise

[canon_pp] WARNING: Don't know how to reset an FBx20P, you may have to power cycle

[canon_pp] sane_open: << 0 initialise

[canon_pp] sane_open: >> load_weights(/root/.sane/canon_pp-calibration-pp0, 0x8054af4)

[canon_pp] sane_open: << 0 load_weights

[canon_pp] << sane_open

[...]

[canon_pp] >> sane_start (h=0x8054950)

[canon_pp] << sane_start

[canon_pp] >> sane_get_parameters (h=0x8054950, params=0xbfffe0f0)

[canon_pp] << sane_get_parameters

scanimage: scanning image of size 292x295 pixels at 8 bits/pixel

scanimage: acquiring gray frame, 8 bits/sample

scanimage: reading one scanline, 292 bytes...   [canon_pp] >> sane_read (h=0x8054950, buf=0x806a628, maxlen=292)

[...] #Zeilen vom einlesen

[canon_pp] >> sane_cancel (h=0x8054950)

[canon_pp] << sane_cancel

[canon_pp] >> sane_close (h=0x8054950)

[canon_pp] !! Invalid Command - 0x1515

[canon_pp] << sane_close

[canon_pp] >> sane_exit

[canon_pp] << sane_exit

```

Jedoch ein zweiter scanversuch scheiterte

```

bash-2.05b# scanimage -T

[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of canon_pp to 12.

[canon_pp] >> sane_init(0xbfffe0f8, 0x804a9b0): sane-backends 1.0.14

[canon_pp] sane_init: >> ieee1284_find_ports

[canon_pp] sane_init: 0 << ieee1284_find_ports

[canon_pp] sane_init: 1 parallel port(s) found.

[canon_pp] sane_init: port parport0

[canon_pp] >> init_device

[canon_pp] init_device: [configuring options]

[canon_pp] << init_device

[canon_pp] detect_mode: Opening port parport0

[canon_pp] detect_mode: Claiming port.

[canon_pp] detect_mode: Port supports ECP-S.

[canon_pp] detect_mode: Using ECP-S Mode

[canon_pp] detect_mode: Nibble mode force in effect.

[canon_pp] sane_init: >> initialise

[canon_pp] WARNING: Don't know how to reset an FBx20P, you may have to power cycle

[canon_pp] Timeout: Scanner wakeup reply 1 (0x03 in 0x1f) - Status = 0x0b

[canon_pp] Timeout: Scanner wakeup reply 2 (0x03 in 0x1f) - Status = 0x0b

[canon_pp] Timeout: Scanner wakeup reply 1 (0x03 in 0x1f) - Status = 0x0b

[canon_pp] Timeout: Scanner wakeup reply 2 (0x03 in 0x1f) - Status = 0x0b

[canon_pp] Timeout: Scanner wakeup reply 1 (0x03 in 0x1f) - Status = 0x0b

[canon_pp] Timeout: Reply 2 (0x0c in 0x1f) - Status = 0x0b

[canon_pp] initialise: could not wake scanner

[canon_pp] sane_init: << 1 initialise

[canon_pp] sane_init: Couldn't contact scanner on port parport0. Probably no scanner there?

[canon_pp] << sane_init

[canon_pp] >> sane_get_devices (0xbfffe0f4, 0)

[canon_pp] << sane_get_devices

scanimage: no SANE devices found

[canon_pp] >> sane_exit

[canon_pp] << sane_exit

```

Nachdem ich ihn von der Stromquelle genommen und wieder reingesteckt habe, ging er wieder nur einmal, aber er ging. 

Leider fehlt mir momentan die Zeit das Problem etwas genauer zu durchleuchten, denn ich habe diese Woche Abschlussprüfungen. Vielleicht macht sich ja wer dran und kompiliert die libieee1284 selbst mal (nicht ueber emerge) und schaut sich den configure mal etwas genauer an, vielleicht gibt es ne Option, die den Parport activiren bzw deactiviert.

Ich hoffe das Problem wird bald gelöst werden  :Smile: 

Grüße,

tux2

----------

## tux2

jiippiii, scannen geht  :Smile: 

also mir war doch langweilig und hab die Versionen verglichen:

Gentoo benutzt 0.2.1 (Baujahr 2002!!) also u(h)ralt *g*

die aktuellste Version ist 0.2.8.

Hab mir dazu schnell ein ebuild geschrieben und siehe da, scannen geht  :Surprised: 

(sogar öfters als nur einmal)

Das ebuild gibt es hier: libieee1284-0.2.8.ebuild

und das md5sum hier: digest-libieee1284-0.2.8

damit müsste auch das andere Probleme mit dem sane-modul canon_pp gelöst sein.

MFG,

ein   :Very Happy:  tux2

----------

## Piti

Geil es geht fast.

Also wenn ich als Root mache scanimage -L bekomme ich als Ausgabe

```
device `canon_pp:parport0' is a CANON N640P flatbed scanner
```

Wenn ich jetzt als Root mache scanimage dann scannt er zwar bekomme in der Shell aber nur

```
1/21122110022222220011102000010................ usw. usw.
```

Mache ich als User xsane sagt er er findet keine Scanner.

Mache ich als User xsane canon_pp:parport0 bekomme ich den I/O Fehler den ich schon gepostet habe.

Also viel kann nicht mehr fehlen.

----------

## tux2

joa, des problem hatte ich auch noch

ich habs grad so gelöst:

```

scanadf --help  zeigt dir die ganzen optionen fuer deinen scanner an

und 

scanadf -o bild.jpg  scannt ein kleines bild

```

xsane und die andern grafischen programme benutzen glaub ich noch die falsche lib.

Am besten mal neu kompilieren (emerge xsane) dann müsste des problem auch behoben sein

MFG

tux2

----------

## Piti

Also xsane neu emerget geht immer noch nichts.

Lediglich als Root so wie Du geschrieben hast.

Allerdings bekomme ich da keine sauberen Bilder raus.

Wenn ich Optionen dazu nehme meckert er immer das die Einstellungen anders sind.

----------

## Piti

Habe da noch Probleme.

Wenn ich Scannen möchte mit

```
scanadf --resolution 300dpi --mode Colour -y 297mm -x 216mm -o /home/piti/1.jpg
```

dann fängt er an und bricht nach 1ner Minute ab mit dem Fehler

```
scanadf: sane_read: Error during device I/O

Error during device I/O

Scanned 0 pages
```

----------

## tux2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also xsane neu emerget geht immer noch nichts. 
> 
> Lediglich als Root so wie Du geschrieben hast. 
> ...

 

soviel ich weiss geht da des scannen nur unter root, sollte jedoch kein Problem sein die rechte etwas "freier" zu gestalten, damit auch normale Benutzer Zugang zum parport0 haben. Hab mich damit aber noch nicht auseinander gesetzt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdings bekomme ich da keine sauberen Bilder raus. 
> 
> 

 

Wie sieht so ein Bild aus?

Ist das nur mit xsane so oder auch mit scanadf?

Du kannst mal das ~/.xsane verzeichnis löschen, somit sind alle einstellungen zurückgesetzt und (so ist es bei mir) deinen scanner über xsane zu kalibrieren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> scanadf --resolution 300dpi --mode Colour -y 297mm -x 216mm -o /home/piti/1.jpg
> ...

 

Das Bild ist aber vorhanden nor?

Welchen Parport-Mode benutzt du? ECP, EPP, ..

Ich benutze momentan ECP.

Zum Fehler selbst:

```

bash-2.05b# export SANE_DEBUG_CANON_PP=6

bash-2.05b# scanadf --resolution 300dpi --mode Colour -y 297mm -x 216mm -o /home/piti/1.jpg

[canon_pp] << sane_read

[canon_pp] >> sane_read (h=0x805d950, buf=0xbfff60f0, maxlen=32768)

Scanned document image-0001

[canon_pp] >> sane_start (h=0x805d950)

```

und bringt danach auch den Fehler:

```

[canon_pp] sane_start: WARNING: init_scan returned -1!scanadf: sane_start: Error during device I/O

Error during device I/O

Scanned 1 pages

```

Dieser Fehler ist aber "normal".

Nach dem scannen speichert er das Bild ab und fährt zurück; 

nach einer bestimmten Zeit schickt saned wieder einen Befehl zum scannen (warum weiss ich gerade nicht) "sane_start": ist der Scanner aber in dieser Zeit noch nicht zum O-Punkt zurück gefahren, bekommt er einen IO-Fehler, da das Gerät blockiert/beschäftigt ist.

Wenn man also ein kleines bild auswählt (z.b. -x 50 -y 50) so fährt er "in time" zurück und scannt nocheinmal, und dann nocheinmal.. usw.. wie man das abstellen kann weiss ich nicht.

hm...strange ... denn sie wissen nicht was sie tuen .. (bzw der scanner *g*)

MFG

tux2  :Smile: 

----------

## Piti

Bei mir geht es jetzt.

Allerdings nur als Root und nur mit folgendem Befehl

```
scanadf --resolution 600dpi --mode Colour --quality-cal -y 150mm -x 216mm -o /home/piti/3.jpg
```

Wobei 600dpi leider sehr schlecht ist.

Unter Windows kann ich locker 1200dpi machen.

Habe da aber noch andere Probleme bemerkt.

Und zwar habe gdesklets am laufen, dass muß ich vor dem Scannen abschalten.

Mache ich irgendwas während er Scannt z.B. Net'scape auf, eMails, egal was, dann schmiert er ab hört also sofort mit dem Scannen auf.

Es geht also nur mit dem oberen Befehl und man darf nichts andres machen.

Demnach muß ich leider doch immer Windows anmachen, da kann wenigstens mehr dpi nehmen und dabei Surfen.

Aber ich danke Dir für die super hilfe und den anderen auch da zeigt mal wieder nichts ist unmöglich unter Linux.

xsane läuft bei mir leider garnicht kann also auch nicht kalibrieren oder so.

----------

## tux2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xsane läuft bei mir leider garnicht kann also auch nicht kalibrieren oder so.
> 
> 

 

startest du xsane als root?

-> grafisch als root einloggen

-> konsole öffnen

-> export SANE_DEBUG_CANON_PP=6 

-> xsane

Fehler den xsane bringt & Konsolenoutputt bitte mal posten.

hast du xsane neu gemerged? (nachdem du auf libieee1284-0.2.8 gemerged hast)

emerge xsane

zum kalibrieren:

-> scanimage --quality-cal

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wobei 600dpi leider sehr schlecht ist.
> 
> Unter Windows kann ich locker 1200dpi machen. 
> ...

 

aeh? aha.. mir reicht oft 150 bzw 300 mehr braucht ein sterblicher eigentlich nicht, kostet nur unnoetige zeit. naja muss jeder selbst wissen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und zwar habe gdesklets am laufen, dass muß ich vor dem Scannen abschalten. 
> 
> 

 

was ist gdesklets?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mache ich irgendwas während er Scannt z.B. Net'scape auf, eMails, egal was, dann schmiert er ab hört also sofort mit dem Scannen auf.
> 
> 

 

vielleicht hilft da wenn du scanadf mit einer höheren priorität betreibst

(während dem scannen)

renice -5 [scanadf_pid]

(Hinweis fuer scanadf_pid:  ps -e | grep scanadf )

(gleich von anfang an)

nice -n-5 scanadf

Aber mach dir nichts draus, des Problem hab ich auch => keine speicherfressenden Programme während dem scannen oeffnen!

----------

## Piti

 *Quote:*   

> startest du xsane als root?
> 
> -> grafisch als root einloggen
> 
> -> konsole öffnen
> ...

 

gibt aus keine Geräte gefunden

```
[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of canon_pp to 6.

[canon_pp] >> sane_init(0xbfffe140, 0x8057dd0): sane-backends 1.0.14

[canon_pp] sane_init: >> ieee1284_find_ports

[canon_pp] sane_init: 0 << ieee1284_find_ports

[canon_pp] >> init_device

[canon_pp] << init_device

[canon_pp] detect_mode: Port supports ECP-S.

[canon_pp] sane_init: >> initialise

[canon_pp] sane_init: << 1 initialise

[canon_pp] << sane_init

[canon_pp] >> sane_get_devices (0xbfffe178, 0)

[canon_pp] << sane_get_devices

[canon_pp] >> sane_exit

[canon_pp] << sane_exit
```

xsane wurde neu emrget jawohl.

Naja, mache sehr viel mit Grafik Photoshop und Gimp da sind bei Fotos 600dpi mehr wie wenig.

gdesklets zeigt CPU Temp etc. auf dem Desktop an.

----------

## tux2

alternative zu xsane: xscanimage bzw wenns geht: kooka oder gimp (crashed bei mir immer; da muss aber in der /etc/sane.d/dll.conf  net  eingetragen sein)

ich weiss zwar net ob des was bringt, aber ich schreibs etz einfach doch mal rein:

grafische oberfläche beenden und

```
startx /usr/X11R6/bin/xterm 
```

einfach mal starten und da nochmal ausprobiern. 

Glaub zwar nicht das des was bringt, aber wenn z.b. gdesklets scannen verhindert, vielleicht gibts ja da nochwas wo die komunikation stört.

Naja, so long

tux2

----------

## Piti

Geht leider auch nicht.

Gimp etc. greifen auch auf xsane zurück.

Naja egal, als Root geht es ja und für Textdokumente langt es allemal.

Ich danke recht herzlich für super schnelle und ausführliche Hilfe.

P.S. Man was eine Bullenhitze draussen.

----------

